# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  angel_guy Gezuar Ditelindjen

## EDUARDI

Miku im i vjeter ne jeten reale ne forumin shqiptar, ne chatin e albasoul sot ka ditelindjen dhe un shpresoj qe te jem i pare qe hap kte teme se ndoshta mund te jet hapur por nuk e kontrollova

angel_guy (ENO)
U BEFSH DHE 100 VJEC DHE QOFSH SA ME I LUMTUR NE JETEN TENDE,PAC VETEM GEZIME PERSONALE FAMILJARE..
ME SHUME RESPEKT MIKU JOT 

EDUART HOXHA..


URIME DHE 100 VJEC....

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*Eno edhe 100 vite jet te uroj!

Kalofsh sa me kendshem sot!*

----------


## R3nato

Kalofsh Sa Me Mire Sot  :buzeqeshje: ) bofsh kokrren e palles  :perqeshje: 


         Renato 



   PS : Edo Ka Ke Humb Ore !! Na Le Noi Numer !!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

